# oar rights on rope wraps...



## Gremlin (Jun 24, 2010)

I would recommend picking up a vacuum cleaner belt for a cheap shim. I always have some around and find them more useful than an old bike innnertube.


----------



## slamkal (Apr 8, 2009)

Similar problem with grants convertible oar rights. They don't use the screw into the shaft only the compression. But 3/16 solid braid nylon when wrapped tight has too small a diameter. I think 1/4 or 5/16 would be better


Cataract uses polypropylene which is cheaper but probably less likely to stretch and get thinner under tension

Either way, they slipped, and i added shims of PVC from my raft repair kit. They slipped less. However, after each rapids i had to adjust the trim of the blade. Annoying but probably better than cracking a blade if the oar cannot spin from the third screw. And better than not having the oar right at all.

The oar rights with the third screw needs to be drilled. The force of the oarlock can destroy/bend the oar right. Unfortunately the diam of the screw can shear leaving a piece in the shaft which is hard to retrieve. Also if you over-tighten that screw, its head will dig into the plastic and you can damage the oar right.

I think you can address these issues by using epoxy potting on the underside of the oar right


----------



## codycleve (Mar 26, 2012)

Thanks... I think I am going to try that vacume cleaner belt for a shim and appoxy down the vane.. thanks for the great ideas... it will be a little while until I can test it.. getting new tubes in april and the salmon is still one huge ice jam.


----------



## slamkal (Apr 8, 2009)

codycleve said:


> Thanks... I think I am going to try that vacume cleaner belt for a shim and appoxy down the vane.. thanks for the great ideas... it will be a little while until I can test it.. getting new tubes in april and the salmon is still one huge ice jam.


What are the new tubes? Didnt you just get new lions?


----------



## codycleve (Mar 26, 2012)

Its the lions I'm getting... picking them up in missoula... I bought them from a fellow blizzard in red deer canada... and he comes down south every easter...


----------



## slamkal (Apr 8, 2009)

codycleve said:


> Its the lions I'm getting... picking them up in missoula... I bought them from a fellow blizzard in red deer canada... and he comes down south every easter...


Cool. Lion 14,16,or 18? Color?


----------



## codycleve (Mar 26, 2012)

16' in red, I'm excited. .


----------



## MT4Runner (Apr 6, 2012)

x2--3/16 nylon is too small, and it _*will *_slip. I put the 3rd screw into my wood shafts.

If you want to avoid the screw, try the shim.


----------



## rafterman (Feb 4, 2011)

I use electrical tape under my oar rights. I also use it under my oar sleeves, but you could easily tape over your rope wraps. Some people use duct tape, and others use the heavy clear "bodyguard" tape that people in the automotive industry use. Either way my rights used to spin all the time but they haven't spun once since I started using electrical tape.


----------



## Dave Frank (Oct 14, 2003)

Tape works well. you've probably seen these, but there exists a folding version called a convertible, that allows you to flip the training wheels off for when you row.

More work than it's worth, but I shaved a set in the table saw to avoid shimming/ taping entirely. Then you can move them and not have to mess with the tape.


----------



## Avatard (Apr 29, 2011)

Dave Frank said:


> Tape works well. you've probably seen these, but there exists a folding version called a convertible, that allows you to flip the training wheels off for when you row.
> 
> More work than it's worth, but I shaved a set in the table saw to avoid shimming/ taping entirely. Then you can move them and not have to mess with the tape.


I have a set of convertibles. The guides sometimes half pop up in the gnarl. Not anything that causes a problem, just a little annoying

The shaving trick is a good idea, but be careful. A belt sander is a little safer


----------



## GBWW (Apr 26, 2010)

Cody-

I am willing (without much arm twisting) to bring my 16 orange lion on your MF or Selway trip this year. Subtle, no...but two lions one trip...awesome!

Dan


----------



## codycleve (Mar 26, 2012)

That would be awesome but I didn't draw the mf, selway, main, or even hells... I will be floatin the salmon but it will be the day stretches between north fork and corn creek... or maybe a lower salmon..


----------



## MT4Runner (Apr 6, 2012)

I know, old thread, but wrapping cloth hockey tape around the rope wrap under the Oar Right does a great job of taking up the slack.


----------



## trialsize (May 11, 2018)

I'm glad you revived this thread as I recently realized that to get a good fit I needed to push my oar right up onto the rope wrap. However, the long part of the oar right (perpendicular to the ring) is half-on / half-off the rope, leaving a gap beneath (i.e. not flush against the oar shaft). I assume this means I should fill that space with some kind of shim - be it old bicycle tubing or tape?


----------



## Osprey (May 26, 2006)

what kind of oars are those? sounds like you have a bigger issue and should have the oars re-wrapped so the rope is in the right place. If the oar right is down that low you aren't getting rope in the oar lock either and the rope wrap isn't doing it's job. maybe the oars are too short?


----------



## trialsize (May 11, 2018)

Osprey said:


> what kind of oars are those? sounds like you have a bigger issue and should have the oars re-wrapped so the rope is in the right place. If the oar right is down that low you aren't getting rope in the oar lock either and the rope wrap isn't doing it's job. maybe the oars are too short?


That could be - they are Cataract Kickboat Oars, Cataract's recent replacement/upgrade of the Mini Mags (https://cataractoars.com/product/kbo/). They came rope wrapped, two piece, and couldn't get them longer than 7.5'. I'm using them on a 10' cataraft so don't really need full-sized oars and thought the minis would do the trick. However, I'm only 5' so I recently modded my seat to raise it up a few inches and now i'm fussing with oar adjustment to compensate. I had thought about sending them back and asking about removing 4-6" of the rope wrap but was hoping I could just jury-rig something instead.


----------



## Osprey (May 26, 2006)

Ok, I've got some similar on my 9' fishing cat but the frame is super narrow. I would probably do one of two things: either undo the wrap and redo it myself down where I wanted it, or, remove the rope and replace it with plastic oar sleeves and then the oar right will go on top of that and fit. You could build it up with something like you said but it might not last long and I could see the oarlock hanging up between the two pieces. 

If you could move the oar right up a couple inches and have it work so that the end of the oar right reaches the end of the rope that might be the easiest.


----------



## trialsize (May 11, 2018)

Moving the oar right up to be completely on the rope wrap doesn't work unfortunately, makes my hands too far apart. Bringing them up as high as they can go without being on the rope wrap makes the ends of the oars (the handles) overlap by about half an inch, making it impossible to do a full proper push/pull. So i need them just about 2 inches on the rope wrap to be ideal. You are right the frame is really wide - about 67" between oar locks. I have a 9' Outcast Fishcat IR as well and have no problem with frame or oars - much narrower.

I've never worked with rope wrap - is it possible to cut and remove just a portion of it and leave the rest (sealing off the cut end) somehow? Or is it an all or nothing thing: completely remove and completely replace or completely remove and do a sleeve like you suggested? Do they make sleeves for these smaller types of oars?


----------



## Osprey (May 26, 2006)

you'd want these:
https://www.nrs.com/product/14061/nrs-small-molded-oar-sleeve

Removing it you wouldn't have to deal with the rope anymore, but some people don't like plastic sleeves vs rope. Most of the small diameter oars have those though, you just have super nice ones 

I don't know the name of the knot but essentially if you undid the end and took a few wraps off, then you re-wrap it with a loop of something like para cord under the last few wraps, and then pull the end of the rope up under those wraps to secure it.


----------



## trialsize (May 11, 2018)

Thanks! Both sound like doable options.


----------



## trialsize (May 11, 2018)

Alternatively, anyone know anything about stub oar rights?
OAR RIGHTS
(scroll to the photo, beneath are thumbnail photos - click on the last one)
or: http://www.paddlesandoars.com/site/images/item_full_Oar_Right_Stub.jpg


----------



## MT4Runner (Apr 6, 2012)

I'd suggest rewrapping the oars. It's not tough.

Maybe use hockey tape (looks better than duct tape) to finish the season and rewrap this fall/winter.


----------



## jamesthomas (Sep 12, 2010)

I cut my oar rights so only about an inch sticks out from the ring. That way I can feather by shipping the oars in a inch and rotating them 180 degrees. That's the way I normally run. My fishing buddies, on the other hand, need all the help they can get so they can still use the oar rights. Works really well for me.


----------



## MT4Runner (Apr 6, 2012)

That's cool, jamesthomas. Did you cut them at an internal rib?
I've been contemplating cutting mine.

May also have to grind the NRS logo smooth on my oarlocks. Haha


----------



## jamesthomas (Sep 12, 2010)

I just cut them with a hack saw and beveled the corners a bit. And don't laugh, you will feel the NRS logo catch when you are feathering. File them off as well. You will like the result.


----------



## MT4Runner (Apr 6, 2012)

Not laughing, it makes complete sense. Thank you!


----------

